# Variable speed control.



## WoodAddict (7 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering how often you use your variable speed function on your Scroll Saws? It seems to be up to £50 difference in a new saw with and without the variable speed feature.

I'll be cutting portraits, puzzles, and making parts for toys. My thoughts were that the tilt in the bed would come in handy but I wasn't sure that the variable speed was worth the extra cash?

Whats your thoughts?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Mouse (8 Mar 2010)

WoodAddict":1h4f2nz2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering how often you use your variable speed function on your Scroll Saws? Paul



Hi Paul,
I use mine a lot, different blades, material, and complexity of cuts IMHO require diferent speeds.


----------



## Carter Johnson (8 Mar 2010)

When starting delicate cuts with a brand new blade, it's useful to slow the speed down for the first few cuts so you dull the blade and make it more controllable. Can't do that with a single speed saw. 

Also, some of the blades I use for my puzzles are so delicate that they shake to pieces at very high tensions and speed. Makes sense to slow things down. 

So YES, it's worth it. and more phun..... Carter


----------



## StevieB (8 Mar 2010)

Yup, well worth it. Some of us cut slow and steady, others like a faster rate of cut. Personally I use quite a slow feed rate and cut and the variable control is nice to get it where you feel comfortable. That said, once I have it where I want it I tend not too vary much. 

Steve


----------



## WoodAddict (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks chaps.

I suppose it's a no-brainer then! Variable speed it is!


----------



## Eda (9 Mar 2010)

Definitely.
I could not cut puzzles without variable speed.


----------



## Schummie (21 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know or there are separate speed controls for a
Scroll saw?
In the US they sell a lot off different speed controls, but only 110v and we have
here 220v.
I have a Hegner scroll saw without speed control.

Thanks Schummie.


----------



## Mouse (21 Mar 2010)

Hi Schummie,

As far as I know, but I may be wrong, the motors are a different type on models with speed control. I can find nothing here in the UK


----------



## goose (27 Mar 2010)

I have an old single speed hegner. 
You need the strobe controller, to get variable speed. A kit from Hegner, but given the price, your probably better to ebay your old single speed and put the cash toward a variable on ebay. But it can take some serious hunting to find one. 

BUT before you flog your single speed. Yes variable speed is handy, but single speed can be used for lots of things. Also check, your single speed, may infact have two pully options, so you can change the ratio. Check, not all can. 

I cut small pieces without too much trouble. Yes it takes a lot of concentration and you have to be gentle and very careful when re-starting a cut on asingle machine to avoid getting "chunk" chewed out as the blade bites, but I think if your starting out, a single speed is perfectly capable to doing a lot of different styles of cutting and work.


----------

